# Westchester....any word on open or derby?



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Any results thus far?????

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I heard that Aarow won the derby.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Aarrow!
I bet there are gonna be a lot of handlers who will love to tell Aarrow happy birthday.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all:

Derby: 1st Aarow - Barton Clark
2nd Tucker - Ed Forry/Alex Abraham
3rd Camo - Andrew Kenneally
4th Shy - Nick Staszko
RJ Wing - Eric LaMontague
J- Stormy - Joe Bergin


Open Call back to the land blind 1,4,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,15,16,17,20,21,22,26,27,29,32,34,35,36,39,40,41,43,47,48,50

Special thanks to the Moshers, they ensured we had enough dogs to run a Derby for points. It was great to see Dave again.


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Ha ha ha.................I thought this was a question for me, my name is 




Ready for this......................................





Wes Chester


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

CBs to Am 2nd: 3-7, 9, 11-12, 14, 18, 21-23, 26-28, 35-36, 41-42, 52-53, 57. 23 dogs.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to WB (16): 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 21, 22, 28, 35, 36, 41, 42, 57 (believe these are correct)


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

I just got in.

Qual:

1st Chief - Lois Monroe/Mike Chitro
2nd Ticket - Lois Monroe
3rd Neeko - Rick Walklate
4th Wiley - Mark Mosher/Warren Price
RJ Paddy O Lois Monroe/Cathy and Wayne Forsyth
Jam. 3,6,13

Open call backs: 1,4,7,12,16,20,22,32,35,40,43,47

Night all


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Lois!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow.....Congrats Lois! 4 dogs entered and all 4 finished! Congrats to Rick and Lisa as well. Wish we were there.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mbcorsini said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Derby: 1st Aarow - Barton Clark
> 2nd Tucker - Ed Forry/Alex Abraham
> ...


It was nice to see Dave at trial with his truck of retrievers again..and so thoughtful to Mark... 

..Congratulations to Mark..and the whole Mosher family on the college graduation of Mark's daughter..and Marion and Dave's granddaughter!! ..Dave said the University of Southern Maine this weekend.. That is an accomplishment to be celebrated!! 

Thank you for the updates, Mary Beth!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mbcorsini said:


> All:
> 
> I just got in.
> 
> ...


GO "WOODY"...and...Elizabeth!!!!  

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Great job Lois!!

Heather---Ticket is QAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go girl!!

M


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> GO "WOODY"...and...Elizabeth!!!!
> 
> Judy


Ditto!! Go get 'em!

M


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

The final results are in:

Open:

1st - 35 - Pedro - Delores Smith (new AFC)
2nd - 32 Piper - Lyn Bud
3rd - 20 Rider - Dave Mosher/ Warren Price
4th - 16 Krumz - Ed Forry
RJ - 47 Woody - Elizabeth Wilson
J - 12,22

Amatuer:

1st - 12 Jezzie - Newt Cropper
2nd - 42 Piper - Lyn Bud
3rd - 36 Hudson - Jeff Lyins
4th - 14 Abe - Lyn Bud
RJ - 5 Sweetie - Walt Gedney
J - 3

A very special thank you to all of our club member who made this trial possible.

Mary Beth


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Chris good seeing you and good luck with the pup, you have it in great hands.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Steve!!! Also congrats to your boy Neeko! I wish I could of stayed and watched the 4th. way to go he is doing a FANTSTIC job! Cudo's to Rick as well! Superurbly done with Neeko!

Thanks Steve 

Chris


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Bart & Aarow!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Elizabeth and "Woody"  ..and Walt and "Sweetie"..and it was great fun meeting the Spaniels!!!..so cute. 

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Elizabeth and Woody!


----------

